# Tacoma...where are you?



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

If i understand correctly the tocoma dogs were from northen west coast of the usa? Washington if im not mistaken. These dogs were renowned for there conformation and there working ability. It was said you could not be a true logger in that area if you didnt have a tacoma dog. If these dogs were so great why are there no significant breeders of this dog today(i cant find any atleast)? and if there arent why was such a great bloodline left to dissapear and never to be seen from? May i add i noticed that at some point it appears they were ebing registered as amstaffs is this true? and if so why the change?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Tacoma = pretty scarce now. And yes, they were AmStaffs as far as I know. I've only heard of maybe two people that had them. One is Carla (aka Sagebrush on some forums) and the other was someone selling a few Tacoma dogs on the Working APBT Forum. I don't know any more than that. Except that I love this dog, Sagebrush Tacoma Danni.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I have not seen a Tacoma dog I didn't like some almost remind me of colby dogs. Just gorgeous


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

The Tacoma Line was developed through the breeding activities of Charles Doyle of Winamac Indiana. The great dog, Tacoma Jack, was whelped in 1927. He was owned by Al Brown. Using Tacoma Jack and Brown's Judy, Mr. Brown produced a number of outstanding dogs. Several of these, including Tacoma Jack's Replica, were sent to Charles Doyle. Using Tacoma Jack's Replica and other Tacoma dogs, and with liberal infusions of Corvino blood through such great dogs as Corvino's Braddock and Corvinos's Shorty, Mr. Doyle produced a long line of courage and sound dogs. Some of the best included Ch. Young Joe Braddock, Ch. Doyle's Tacoma Disaster I, Ch. Doyle's Tacoma Disaster II, Ch. Kane Tacoma Blaze, and Ch. Tacoma All-A-Blaze. Ch. Tacoma Frivolous Sal, owned by Howard and Janice Hadley, won the National Specialty in 1954. Subsequently Tacoma crosses have been important in all other major AST lines.

Mr. Doyle, who was active in the National Club both as a board member and long-time Secretary, strongly believed in keeping the Staff as Game and Functional as possible. Of all the AST lines, the Tacoma dogs have easily the most outstanding record for courage and capability.

Taken from:
The American Staffordshire Terrier (The Little Red Book)
By Dr. Richard Pasco
Printed in 1977

Al Brown's Tacoma Jack was registered with the ADBA, UKC, as a Pit and the AKC as a Staff. 

















John Fonseca on the left Al Brown of Modesto ,California of Tacoma Jack fame in the Middle and Howard Heinzel on the right.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

excellent history lesson thanks elvisfink! If they were bred fir gameness I wonder why they were considered amstaff lines? Corvino is known for producin game dogs I would think they would have stayed apbts. I wonder why the change occurred?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I forgot to post this. Here's Tacoma Jack's Ped.

GR CH BROWN'S TACOMA JACK


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Tacoma = pretty scarce now. And yes, they were AmStaffs as far as I know. I've only heard of maybe two people that had them. One is Carla (aka Sagebrush on some forums) and the other was someone selling a few Tacoma dogs on the Working APBT Forum. I don't know any more than that. Except that I love this dog, Sagebrush Tacoma Danni.
> 
> U-CDX Moomintroll Mugwump UD
> related to Danni, a Tacoma/Our Gang cross, a Black Suzie replica, very typey dog. I regret now that I never bred her; she was black with brindle points so never showed her in breed. Hands down the best built and moving dog I've ever had on a lead, way too hot for most people, an excellent obedience dog.
> ...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've heard the hot thing about Tacoma dogs, Julie. Actually makes them more appealing to me.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I actually was talking with Howard from Howard's Working Pit Bulls, he has a Tacoma female, and was telling me the dog make for a better outcross then a tightly bred line. I thought that was interesting to know. I have always been impressed by what I have seen and read about these dogs.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

heres a kennel producing tacoma dogs forthge right reasons,jmo.
Welcome to Tacoma Amstaffs


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*and this is great,what they say at the bottom of the home page.
couldnt agree more,id love a pure tacoma staff,if i ever get a dog that isnt a rescue,which is a givin,i may just go this way!*

I have been breeding the old Tacoma line of Amstaff since the late 70's 
with the goal of keeping the breed as functional and true to it's origins as 
possible. The casual observer will note the lack of show and obedience 
titles, and that is because I participate very rarely in shows or trials, 
although all my dogs get obedience training. Simply put, I have no interest 
in competing with my dogs in the show ring, nor do I put much value in show 
titles. It is very stressful (and dangerous)to bring a high drive dog into a 
situation where he is surrounded by other dogs, thus the dogs very seldom get 
put in that position. I concentrate my efforts into breeding for 
intelligence, clear focused temperament, soundness, athletic type, and high 
drives. Although a showable specimen is whelped quite often, I do not select 
for it. I will overlook some minor faults in my breeding stock if the 
necessary intelligence, drive, and temperament is present.

*Now thats a proper breeding philosophy!*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

D'aw, come on. Don't work the doggies because they might get stressed having to not eat the other entrants? What fun is that? (And how you gonna name a dog "Swinging Dick?" ROTF)


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

cane76 said:


> *and this is great,what they say at the bottom of the home page.
> couldnt agree more,id love a pure tacoma staff,if i ever get a dog that isnt a rescue,which is a givin,i may just go this way!*
> 
> I have been breeding the old Tacoma line of Amstaff since the late 70's
> ...


Nice site, I've never heard of them before. I 'm interested in finding out more about their Kennel. Have you spoken to them or do you know someone that has one of their dogs? If not and you're only going by what they say on their site there may be an issue. How does anyone know what they put on their site is the truth? According to their site the last time it was updated was 2001. I wonder if they are still involved with AST's?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

yes,valid points.


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 15, 2009)

Harold Card is still into the dogs. He has a couple in his yard now. 

Carla's Danni was a stunner. We have 3 Danni offspring. They are Tacoma/Ruffian crosses...

Boca @ 1.5 years old

Ripley @ 7 months old

Grim @ 6 months old


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

oh awesome is he a breeder? crazy gorgeous dogs! Just awesome.


----------



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

this is very interesting to me


----------



## tacomabandit (Jul 23, 2010)

I finally got my tacoma dog. Cards Tacoma Copper Penny. She is an awesome dog.























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Congratulations tacomabandit. She's a sweet looking girl.

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Congrats on your new addition. I love her face, so sweet. Reminds me a bit of an old neighbors dog. Might I suggest a sturdier collar? At least for when you have her or about anyway. That and a better lead. Retractable leads aren’t the surest way to maintain control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacomabandit (Jul 23, 2010)

DynamicDuo said:


> Congrats on your new addition. I love her face, so sweet. Reminds me a bit of an old neighbors dog. Might I suggest a sturdier collar? At least for when you have her or about anyway. That and a better lead. Retractable leads aren't the surest way to maintain control.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She actally is good on both doesnt pull on the lead. Wants to be close to me at all times. And very obedient.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

